# Regional qualifiers - numbers attending each one.



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2014)

I've started this thread so that we can keep a check on the numbers attending each event. It's a lot easier for me than trawling through each thread. Could the *organiser* of each event keep this updated please with the number of confirmed and possible attendees at each event........just cut and paste with your updated numbers. This will help me when it comes to working out the finances for event winners etc and what we can afford to donate to each of them.

Event Confirmed Possibles

Scotland north

Scotland south

North west

North east/Yorks(?)

South Brum

Central England

East Anglia

London/SE

South

South west



Hopefully not missed any but if I have then please add to the list.

Many thanks all   :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2014)

28 'pencilled' in so far Gordon.  Sorry but no idea how to cut and paste.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2014)

Event Confirmed Possibles

Scotland north

Scotland south

North west

North east/Yorks(?)

Midlands

Central England

East Anglia

London/SE

South       26

South west


I knew that would screw you up Rich


----------



## rosecott (Nov 18, 2014)

Any possibility of an East Midlands meet? Not much mention of Derbyshire, Leicestershire, Lincolnshire and Nottinghamshire.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 18, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Any possibility of an East Midlands meet? Not much mention of Derbyshire, Leicestershire, Lincolnshire and Nottinghamshire.
		
Click to expand...

As long as there is support, the more qualifiers the better! I think as a minimum there should be at least 10 people attending a qualifying event. Why not start a thread to gauge support?  :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Nov 18, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Any possibility of an East Midlands meet? Not much mention of Derbyshire, Leicestershire, Lincolnshire and Nottinghamshire.
		
Click to expand...

Build it and they will come.

Well, I will.

If its on a Sunday


----------



## rosecott (Nov 22, 2014)

drive4show said:



			As long as there is support, the more qualifiers the better! I think as a minimum there should be at least 10 people attending a qualifying event. Why not start a thread to gauge support?  :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Region3 said:



			Build it and they will come.

Well, I will.

If its on a Sunday 

Click to expand...

OK Gary, I'll give it a go.

Sunday, 22nd February or 22nd March at 9.40 or 11.50 on Oakmere Park Commanders course - around Â£25 for coffee/cob and the round or the round and something to eat afterwards.

Gary will tell you the course is no walkover.

If there is enough support, I'll give it a go and start a new thread.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 22, 2014)

Rosey, start a new thread please as it's more likely to be seen than in this one.

Cheers :thup:


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2014)

D4S

have you got a date for the final yet so as know how late we can leave the qualifier?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 22, 2014)

fundy said:



			D4S

have you got a date for the final yet so as know how late we can leave the qualifier?
		
Click to expand...

No not yet, I'm waiting for Hillside to get back to me to see if they can offer a similar deal to last year. If not, I'll be looking at other quality venues. Aim to get your qualifiers complete by end of April at the VERY latest please  :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2014)

Can I have an update from all organisers please on your current numbers?


----------



## Val (Nov 27, 2014)

Scotland South - Glasgow Gailes March 29th

Currently 24 attendees, unsure how many will enter the actual comp though but would suspect a minimum of 50% will.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Can I have an update from all organisers please on your current numbers?
		
Click to expand...

E mail just sent.:thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 27, 2014)

Not sure how many will be entering the comp Gordon. Should have a better idea now the final date and destination has been finalised. So far have 35 forumers pencilled in.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Gordon we have 17 potentially 4 of them Pencilled in.
Will be adding a method of payment soon so should no whos commited and whos not.


----------



## rosecott (Nov 28, 2014)

I only have 5 for East Midlands at the moment but would expect that number to grow~

Rosecott
Region3
Captainron
fenwayrich
Pippo_T


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2014)

10 or 12 so far, hoping for more


----------

